# food coloring in tank good bad?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i thought it would be cool to have colord water







does any one know if its ok? its edable


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how do you plan on colouring the water?
















to equipment questions


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

food coloring


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

If its not good for us then why would it be good for them?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

its not good for us? thats why its in evry thing? i have yet to die from it why would the fish?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hMMMMM you tell me


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

whats in food coloring? look on the box if nothing bad is in it try it and let us know if it was a hit or miss be the Guinea pig


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why would you even want to?? Unless you've just dropp'd or taken sum shroomz


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why would you even want to?? Unless you've just dropp'd or taken sum shroomz


 HaHaHa, true very true. That would be one crazy trip though. Ill have to keep that one in mind. LoL.

~Dj


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

wouldint need food coloring is you ate the shrooms


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would not put food coloring in your tank









i think the dye would be harmful to their skin


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

try it and see what happens


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> wouldint need food coloring is you ate the shrooms


 But it will help enhance even better eye candy..


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

donnt be scared to try it go on try it 







try it u scared


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Posted on Jul 18 2003, 08:40 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE (marcc420 @ Jul 17 2003, 10:13 PM) 
wouldint need food coloring is you ate the shrooms

But it will help enhance even better eye candy.. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Big time


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

some body try this please i want to do in in my gold fish tank, but dont feel like killing my sisters fish.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

somebody buy feeders and try it...and if eberything goes well he can try it with his piranhas!!!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

okok you have pushed me to it ill let you know what happens in a bit.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

That is a big sack of shrooms, in fact, i never seen a shroom befor, thanks .. I think.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Always eat a combo of head and legs.. never just one.

Hey Marcc420.. do you ship?

















Let us know how it goes man!!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hey Marcc420.. do you ship?


 yes i do


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

your all crazy


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

those dont look like the best shrooms but they will do i guess, rather watch it on a few hits of cid. Were you located. I am in the south and we got some bomb looking shrooms, huge caps.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> those dont look like the best shrooms but they will do i guess, rather watch it on a few hits of cid. Were you located. I am in the south and we got some bomb looking shrooms, huge caps.


 LOL thez are some of the best cubensis there are. size of cap dont make a sh*t nor what they look like.









but any ways fish are doing find with 4drops of food coloring.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

but any ways fish are doing find with 4drops of food coloring. [/QUOTE]









Marcco420, what food coloring did you do, what color and any problems so far???


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

those shrooms are sh*t you dont even have many caps in those. they mexica dirt

you tripping yet?????????????????


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> those shrooms are sh*t you dont even have many caps in those. they mexica dirt
> 
> you tripping yet?????????????????


 lol you little sh*t i dont see how thats posable seeing how they where grown in a house from spore post some of your prize winners.

will post pic's of fish as soon as i put some more food coloring in.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

lol i just wanted to f*ck with you while you were tripping sorry about that, yes they are probley some bomb shrooms. How much you eat.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

why use food color when u can just get $1 light bulbs that are colored?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

cuz i like to save on the eltric bill


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

got the pics yet?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

n3p said:


> got the pics yet?


 or feedbacks on results??


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

been haveing problems with the ph in one of my tanks been bizy. the gold fish are doing great and the watter is realy blue will post pic's a.s.a.p


----------

